# Desfasar señal de onda cuadrada.



## adri_hs_7 (Nov 10, 2008)

Hola a todos!

Estoy diseñando un mouse para discapacitados, para un pequeño proyecto.
Quisiera porfavor si alguien me pudiera ayudar.

Tengo dos Astables 555 generando impulsos, es decir, dos ondas cuadradas. Y necesitaria desfasar la señal del siguiente modo:

http://www.qsl.net/pa3ckr/bascom and avr/interrupts/rotary-encoder.gif

Como puedo hacerlo?
Tengo un nivel bastante bajo de electronica, detallar porfavor!

Gracias!


----------



## aguevara (Nov 10, 2008)

Usa un tercer astable disparado por el primero (señal a) y que al termino de su ciclo dispare al segundo (señal b)


----------



## pepechip (Nov 10, 2008)

este circuito te genera la onda cuadrada y la otra desfasada, ademas aun le quedan libre al integrado otras 2 puertas por siquieres realizar otra funcion


----------



## pepechip (Nov 10, 2008)

tu pides estas señales:






Mira lo que obtienes cuando simulo el circuito con proteus:


----------



## adri_hs_7 (Nov 11, 2008)

Aver, yo tengo este circuito (el adjuntado), y utilizo este porque tengo la fórmula de su freqüencia. La regulo con un potenciómetro [llamados R4 en uno, y R8 en otro] que he añadido, ya que la *velocidad del ratón variará segun la freqüencia*. Ahora mismo, lógicamente me salen dos ondas iguales y sin desfase. Necesito que una de ella se me desfase 90º:

http://www.qsl.net/pa3ckr/bascom and avr/interrupts/rotary-encoder.gif

[A no ser que tengas la formula del esquema que me pasaste tu pepe chip. y pueda yo regular la freqüencia una vez montado.]

una vez tenga esas dos señales desfasadas (horizontal x1 y x2), voy a aplicar estas dos señales a las entradas que corresponderian a los fotodiodes de un mouse de bola que funciona con el integrado ht82m398.
La finalidad del proyecto seria sustituir la bola por 4 pulsadores. Uno para la direccion vertical arriva, otro vertical abajo. Otro horizontal derecha, y otro para horizontal izquierda.
Comprendeis la idea?

UN SALUDO!
PD: si quereis que os envie el esquema decirlo que por aqui no se puede con la extension ".m10"

Gracias!


----------



## pepechip (Nov 11, 2008)

si quieres utilizar el 555 solo tienes que acoplarle en su salida la segunda parte del esquema que te puse: R2, C2y la puerta B. Aunque para buscar el angulo justo de 90º tendras que jugar con el valor de la resistecia R2 o bien con el condensador C2.
Yo sustituiria la R2 por un potenciometro de 470K con una resistencia en serie de 10K.

Si quieres utilizar el oscilador que te puse la formula de la frecuencia es 1/0,7 x R x C . poniendo la R en ohm y la C en faradios. 

Utilizando el oscilador del 555 necesitaras: 2 555 y 1 cd4093 mas todos los componentes pasivos.

Utilizando mi oscilador necesitaras: 1 cd 4093 y bastantes menos componentes pasivos.


----------



## remramon2007 (Dic 19, 2008)

hola adri_hs_7!
como estas?
te cuento que desarrolle algo como lo que quieres y me funciono de maravillas reemplase el mouse por una placa con un pic conectada al puerto serie! y monitoreaba todo lo que sucedia en mi nuevo mouse con un programa en visual basic 6.

no es nada del otro mundo una ves que funciona por supuesto!

si todavia necesitas información me dices! y si tienes otros desarrollos y los quieres compartir conmigo bienvenidos seran, ya que me tengo que poner las pilas en desarrollar una pagina con circuitos para personas discapacitadas!

no arme una www con lo que e desarrollado por pelotudo no mas!

me pondre a trabajar en eso y si necesitas algo me lo haces saber  un abrazo y escribime por privado si no contesto por aca

un abrazo! remramon2007


----------



## ceroinos (Jun 25, 2009)

hollaa pepe chip mira me gustaria saber como puedo calcular el tiempo de desface de las señales


----------



## melvinalejandro (Jul 16, 2009)

Gracias por la información por   que con 555  es un tando dificil tener el desface exacto


----------



## scroll (Ene 19, 2010)

Hola,  tengo un cuentarevoluciones que funciona con una señal cuadrada, el caso es que lo quiero poner con un sensor de efecto hall de un cuentaquilometros de una bicicleta el cual me da otro tipo de señal y lo que quiero es un esquema sensillo que me pase esa señal  a cuadrada para que pueda leela el tacometro, gracias por la ayuda de antemano .


----------

